# Marriage within the covenant community



## Mocha (Nov 26, 2005)

On a Baptist discussion group I read the following:



> Marrying
> outside of the covenant community is sin...



My question is for the Paedo's: Would a 'baptized' member (not saved) and a 'professing' member (saved) be allowed to marry, since both are within the covenant community?

I'm curious how this is dealt with in the Paedo community?

Mike


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mocha_
> On a Baptist discussion group I read the following:
> 
> 
> ...



Mike,
The statement from the other board is correct. You know the supporting passage:

2 Corinthians 6:14 14 Be ye not unequally yoked together with unbelievers: for what fellowship hath righteousness with unrighteousness? and what communion hath light with darkness?

Freom a covenantal view, the peoples of the covenant are not generally seen as saved/unsaved; it is more an issue of faithfulness or apostasy.
If both 'baptised' members are not proving themselves apostate, then the marriage would not be 'unequal' or sinful. If one exhibited signs of apostasy, i.e. no relationship with Christs local church, not _improving_ their baptism, Living like hell, no interest in Christ and his people or things, then yes, there is an unequal yoking and the relationship would be seen as illicit.. 


[Edited on 11-26-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Mocha (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Mocha_
> ...



Scott,

Thanks for clearing that up for me. It still seems odd to me that those who are not justified are considered 'believers', 'righteous', and living in the 'light'. However, I can see it when I'm looking through Paedo glasses.

Interesting! 

Mike


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 26, 2005)

I for one would never marry anyone who was not a Christian and did not take their Belief's seriousely. 

Blade


----------



## turmeric (Nov 26, 2005)

The same thing (and the same presumptions) are made among Credos, at least the ones I know. A person who makes a cridible profession is baptised, but may afterward show signs of apostacy, sometimes years later. Meanwhile, how was anyone to know but God?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mocha_
> On a Baptist discussion group I read the following:
> 
> 
> ...


Scott said it well but let me just ask a couple of questions?

1. I would not give my infant child over to someone in marriage so I assume you're asking about the marriage of adults. Is that a safe assumption?

2. Suppose George, child in a credo baptist Church, is baptized at age 11 based on a credible profession. When he turns 18 he curses his parents, repudiates his faith, and becomes a hedonist. At age 25 he meets your daughter and wants to marry her so long as she agrees to an open marriage. How do Baptists handle such men? Do they give their parental blessing to their daughters to marry George?


----------



## Mocha (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Mocha_
> ...



#1 - Yes, I'm referring to someone that is old enough to marry. I had found it interesting that someone who was not a Christian could marry a Christian as long as he/she was baptized into the covenant at some time in his/her past. I'm not saying it's wrong...it's just new to me.

#2 - If George repudiates his faith, then we would obviously see George as an unbeliever, and therefore would not receive our blessing. Only those living in the light should marry only those living in the light. 

Mike


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mocha_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> ...


Good answer to #2. Sounds pretty much the same as I would handle it.

I don't know any father, who believes God's word, that would give his blessing to a man simply because he was baptized at some point in his life even though he lived like a Pagan. True whether he was baptized at 1 week or 572 weeks.

[Edited on 11-27-2005 by SemperFideles]


----------



## non dignus (Dec 5, 2005)

> Thanks for clearing that up for me. It still seems odd to me that those who are not justified are considered 'believers', 'righteous', and living in the 'light'. However, I can see it when I'm looking through Paedo glasses.





We _believe_ we are justified, We don't _know_ we are justified. Conversely if anyone eschews baptism I have to assume (and therefore believe) that they are not justified.


----------

